# Nursing and TNR



## KLBR (Jun 26, 2020)

I have a colony of ferals on my property that I take care of. There’s one female I call Mimo, I’ve been trying to trap for 3 years. She’s smart and will not go in the trap. I’ve successfully TNR many others and even some of her offspring. And have fostered and found homes for some of the younger, friendlier ones. However, she only consistently comes to eat when she’s pregnant or nursing. She always hides her kittens well and I do not get to see them until she weans them. 
So, does anyone know when it’s ok to spay her, if she’s still nursing, I’m afraid her kittens will starve. But if I don’t try to get her soon, she will be pregnant again. 
with the COVID, all the clinics have been closed, but I am willing to take her to a full price vet if necessary just to stop the cycle. 
I just don’t want to risk starving her kittens.


----------

